# Stains and scuffs



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

What is the best way to get blood, scuff, and other stains off my boat


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

blood, stains, and mildew= Mean Green (from the Dollar General), one of our friends turned us on to it awhile back& now we carry a bottle of it on the boat at all times


----------



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

What does that do to your gel coat?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Try Mr. Clean Magic Eraser, very cheap and works great.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *TN (7/26/2008)*What does that do to your gel coat?


I hit up google and found their website awhile back. It said for boats we could use it full strength or as a 1:1. They even hadbefore and after pics of boat hulls, so itappeared safe to me. It cleans really well inside and out, and in over a year of using it, I can't see any problems with it. 

I've also heard good things about the Magic Eraser too.


----------



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. it sounds like i might be trying both.


----------

